# Need help buying a new CHEAP LCD TV



## bdeesh (Jun 11, 2012)

New to buying lcds by digging and looking for the best specs. I got most of the work done but i wanted to go to a forum to get some more help and tips so here i am. Got most of the terminology down. Im only looking for a decent lcd, nothing that great.

- i'll go up to $120 (lol)
- im getting it online since its the cheapest way and i can find all the specs
- looking on ebay and amazon (open to other sites that sell cheap)
- size is anywhere from 19-30inch
- 1080p or 1080i
- vga and cable tv connection
- lower power consumption would be better

those are the must haves. the specs for most of the lcds i went through are good so im not gonna list them, unless i need to post more info

few questions i have...
Is the difference between 1080p and 1080i significant?
How do i hook up my tv cable that i use for my crt tv to an lcd tv? is it even possible?
how do i find good speakers to go with?

any tips or anything else u wanna know plz ask. i wanna get the best lcd i can find for a cheap price. thx for reading


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

All of them are 'decent'.
Since price is your major concern just pick one off Amazon that has the most 4 star reviews that is cheap.
When price is the biggest driver findings the one that has enough HDMI connections would rate high on my must have list.


----------

